# Captain William Rollo (1841-1905)



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi shipmates

I'm trying to gather information about Captain William Rollo, Commodore of the Donaldson line until his retiral in about 1904. He died in 1905. The following two items appeared in the press:

_"The Courier" Dundee : Tuesday 23 May 1905
DEATH
"Rollo.-At Crewe, on the 21st inst., the result of an accident, Captain William Rollo, Whitehill Villa, Steppes, late commodore of the Donaldson Line."_

_"LOCAL SEA CAPTAIN KILLED.-As the result of a mysterious accident, the death has occurred of Captain William Rollo, retired commodore of the Donaldson Line. Captain Rollo, who was a native of Balmerino, Fife, had lately resided at Millerston. He left Glasgow on Saturday by the 9 p.m. train for London in order to take one of the old Government cruisers from H.M. Dockyard to the Forth, the vessel having been purchased by Messrs P. & W. Maclellan for breaking-up purposes. At an early hour on Sunday morning Captain Rollo's body was found lying outside Crewe Station, life having been extinct for some time. How the accident happened is a mystery, but it is thought that he had been passing along the corridor from one carriage to another, and that he had mistaken the doorway. The deceased captain, who was 63 years of age, was for about forty years in the service of the Donaldson Line Company, and retired about a year ago. He is survived by a widow and two daughters and two sons."_

I believe he was Master of the S.S. "Tritonia" out of Glasgow in 1893 - the year she was completed in Glasgow.

I have some information for him but anything would be appreciated

Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------



## dolphinfiah (Jun 24, 2014)

As his death was unexplained there may have been a coroners inquest.


----------



## Chiad Fhear (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi "dolphinfish"

Apologies for the overdue reply to your response, but I've just got back from a four week holiday in Crete.

I should have posted some more information re the Captain which I eventually traced through newspaper archives and which gave the answer:

_"The Glasgow Herald" : Monday 22 1905
"A RETIRED SHIP CAPTAIN
The sad news was received yesterday of the death by accident of Captain W. Rollo, retired commodore of the Donaldson Line. Captain Rollo, who resided at Millerston, left Glasgow on Saturday night by the nine o'clock Caledonian train for London for the purpose of taking from one of H.M. dockyards to the Forth one of the Government cruisers, which had been purchased by Messrs P. & W. Maclellan for breaking-up purposes. Early yesterday morning his body was found outside Crewe station, life having been for some time extinct. No information has been received as to how the accident occurred, but it is supposed that he may have been passing along the corridor from one carriage to another, and that he had mistaken the doorway. Information of the occurrence was telegraphed from Crewe to the Glasgow police authorities, by whom it was sent to Millerston, and the melancholy intelligence was communicated to Mrs. Rollo by the local minister. Captain Rollo was well known in Glasgow, and was held in the highest esteem by a wide circle of friends. He was for about 40 years in the service of the Donaldson Line Company, and retired about two years ago. He leaves a wife and grown-up family. The Coroner's inquest takes place at Crewe today, and several of the relatives of Captain Rollo left last night for Crewe."_


Regards

Chiad Fhear


----------

